# Picking  The best Puppy out of a litter.



## AB/Cur (Jan 16, 2009)

How to pick the best tracking dog.
In the 1950's I lived on a farm.My dad had 9 Black and Tan Coon hounds.They were known all over to be the best. They would stay treed 48 hours if you did not go to them. Back then he would drive down a dirt road until he come to a creek and he would let them out. If they were gone long without treeing he would drive to where a road crossed below where he had let them out. He always came home with coons. He cooked them outside of the house in a hog scalding pot and fed them to his dogs. Any way back then he was offered $500 for several of his dogs and would not sell them. He said a puppy has a wart under its chin close to the neck. All dogs do-check yours.  Anyway, if the dog has 3 or 4 hairs growing in it pick that puppy .The hairs should turn down toward the ground. They help him pick up a scent. If you check your dogs you will be amazed that your best ones usually have more than two hairs and they grow down towards the ground.This goes for all breeds of dogs. You may not think this is correct but it is. Maybe I shouldn't have told you all. Now you know. That's why with the same training some of the litter is always better than others. Hope this helps some of you when picking your next puppy.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 16, 2009)

It's amazing that you mentioned this. I thought these coon hunters might laugh me off this place if I brought it up but my Daddy used to coon hunt and I remember him talking about those three hairs under a dogs chin when choosing a coon dog. I always thought I heard him say that if the hairs pointed upwards towards the mouth, that dog would tree. I may be wrong on the direction though. I'm sure you are right, they need to point the other way. 

While you're at it, tell us his secret to fishing. I see that stringer.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 16, 2009)

Aint never heard of it but I'll check it tomorrow and remember it when I pick my next pup!


----------



## beagler man (Jan 16, 2009)

think for sharing  that old timer. i got 4 puppy that i am going to look at.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jan 16, 2009)

Everyone that I hear talking about it calls it a treeing mole, if its got three wiskers it'll be a good tree dog. Also, some people say if the roof of their mouth is black they will make good coon dogs. But I don't believe any of these ol' wives tales when picking a pup, they have no effect on the dogs ability or drive to hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 16, 2009)

Picking a pup is like playing the lottery! Neither one I am any good at..Next pup I get will be the last one left I think!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well the way I pick a dog, not a coon dog mainly a heeler dog is this.  I grab the pup by the scruff of the neck, have been know to put in my mouth and give a little shake.  I do this no whinning tough dog.  Then I do look in the roof of the mouth and if it is solid black that means that the dog is smart.  There is some proof to this as well.  I had a girl give me a dog one time a red heeeler.  I did not pick the pup, she brought it to me and she had a half red mouth half black mouth.  She was like a blonde kind of air headed and not real smart.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 17, 2009)

AB/Cur said:


> How to pick the best tracking dog.
> In the 1950's I lived on a farm.My dad had 9 Black and Tan Coon hounds.They were known all over to be the best. They would stay treed 48 hours if you did not go to them. Back then he would drive down a dirt road until he come to a creek and he would let them out. If they were gone long without treeing he would drive to where a road crossed below where he had let them out. He always came home with coons. He cooked them outside of the house in a hog scalding pot and fed them to his dogs. Any way back then he was offered $500 for several of his dogs and would not sell them. He said a puppy has a wart under its chin close to the neck. All dogs do-check yours.  Anyway, if the dog has 3 or 4 hairs growing in it pick that puppy .The hairs should turn down toward the ground. They help him pick up a scent. If you check your dogs you will be amazed that your best ones usually have more than two hairs and they grow down towards the ground.This goes for all breeds of dogs. You may not think this is correct but it is. Maybe I shouldn't have told you all. Now you know. That's why with the same training some of the litter is always better than others. Hope this helps some of you when picking your next puppy.


SON OF A GUN I checked my hounds today..My best one has 4 hairs growing down..My young hound thats giving me fits has only 1......Dang next pup I get.I'll check it out first


----------



## beagler man (Jan 17, 2009)

i check my pups today they all have three wiskers growing down.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 17, 2009)

Think any of you guys could find me a left handed belt buckle?


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> It's amazing that you mentioned this. I thought these coon hunters might laugh me off this place if I brought it up but my Daddy used to coon hunt and I remember him talking about those three hairs under a dogs chin when choosing a coon dog. I always thought I heard him say that if the hairs pointed upwards towards the mouth, that dog would tree. I may be wrong on the direction though. I'm sure you are right, they need to point the other way.
> 
> While you're at it, tell us his secret to fishing. I see that stringer.




Not just trailing dogs!!!  My Dad and Grand Dad both did the same thing when looking for a quail dog.  Had GSPs and English Setters and all would have to pass the hair in the mole test.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 18, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I been hearing that hair in the mole, story all my life?

All I can say, is lets look at Jody's Big Male Jump Dog !

Little Bit has 12 hairs, in her Mole !

Dang Hawk, no wonder you doing so good this season.

d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 18, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

The Little Blue tick, beagle pup that Rebel, wants $2000.00 for, doin't even have a Mole ?


----------

